# Chia seeds



## Son_of_Perdition (May 2, 2016)

> WebMD:  Chia is POSSIBLY SAFE when taken by mouth for up to 12 weeks and when applied to the skin for up to 8 weeks. Not enough is known about the safety of using it for a longer period of time.
> 
> Special Precautions & Warnings:
> 
> ...



I went to our local WinCo, bought a lb of chia seeds, based upon what others are saying & what health food sites publish.  When I got home I was curious so I went to my go to experts at WebMD, I often refer to that site since most health care waiting rooms have copies of their magazine.  I searched on chia seeds, as a male both cautions about triglycerides & the prostate cancer references made me pause & rethink the consumption of the seeds.  I'm doing remarkably well with the other seeds, hemp hearts & flaxseed that I will probably NOT be adding them to my daily oatmeal.


----------



## Lon (May 2, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I went to our local WinCo, bought a lb of chia seeds, based upon what others are saying & what health food sites publish.  When I got home I was curious so I went to my go to experts at WebMD, I often refer to that site since most health care waiting rooms have copies of their magazine.  I searched on chia seeds, as a male both cautions about triglycerides & the prostate cancer references made me pause & rethink the consumption of the seeds.  I'm doing remarkably well with the other seeds, hemp hearts & flaxseed that I will probably NOT be adding them to my daily oatmeal.



You might consider adding TUMERIC with your seeds.


----------



## AprilT (May 2, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I went to our local WinCo, bought a lb of chia seeds, based upon what others are saying & what health food sites publish.  When I got home I was curious so I went to my go to experts at WebMD, I often refer to that site since most health care waiting rooms have copies of their magazine.  I searched on chia seeds, as a male both cautions about triglycerides & the prostate cancer references made me pause & rethink the consumption of the seeds.  I'm doing remarkably well with the other seeds, hemp hearts & flaxseed that I will probably NOT be adding them to my daily oatmeal.



Do you have a link to the article, the WebMD site recommends it as healthy choice, any of the seeds will likely have its negatives.  For me chia has worked wonders, I just had blood work done recently with excellent results, blood pressure, better than its ever been without the meds I was prescribed, so based on my results I m sticking with chia.  I'm not fond of flaxseeds, it messes with my digestive tract really bad and I've given it numerous tries, will have a bag.

http://www.webmd.com/diet/ss/slideshow-seeds-healthy-diet


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 2, 2016)

Lon said:


> You might consider adding TUMERIC with your seeds.


Thanks Lon for the thought, but I have seen too many times when a patient has a reaction to a medication the doctor prescribes another drug to help counteract the side effects of the original drug.  In my thinking since  I had high triglycerides in Jan '16 but have since lowered them to normal range, it seems counter-productive to take one un-prescribed supplement to lessen the impact of another supplement.  Just not take it.  I posted this to help other members that have those conditions it could worsen.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 2, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Do you have a link to the article, the WebMD site recommends it as healthy choice, any of the seeds will likely have its negatives.  For me chia has worked wonders, I just had blood work done recently with excellent results, blood pressure, better than its ever been without the meds I was prescribed, so based on my results I m sticking with chia.  I'm not fond of flaxseeds, it messes with my digestive tract really bad and I've given it numerous tries, will have a bag, what II thought about trying hemp, but, after researching, I think it might not be for me.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/diet/ss/slideshow-seeds-healthy-diet


I googled 'chia seed side effects' clicked on the WebMD link > side effects tab.  I don't doubt that the seeds are everything that's been said about them, but I still don't want to tempt fate worsening my chances to live beyond a 100 & die from a jealous husband's rage.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm not sure what is working best: my injections & drugs, my healthier diet & weight loss, the flaxseed, the hemp hearts, the apple cider vinegar, exercise or a combination of them all.  Something is working.


----------



## Lon (Jun 17, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Thanks Lon for the thought, but I have seen too many times when a patient has a reaction to a medication the doctor prescribes another drug to help counteract the side effects of the original drug.  In my thinking since  I had high triglycerides in Jan '16 but have since lowered them to normal range, it seems counter-productive to take one un-prescribed supplement to lessen the impact of another supplement.  Just not take it.  I posted this to help other members that have those conditions it could worsen.



Tumeric is a spice used in different curries.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2016)

*Chia Seeds*

These are the same little black seeds we glued to those Chia Pets years ago. They're so much more valuable now it seems. 

Does anyone eat them regularly?


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 23, 2016)

Just bought some at Costco.  I mix them in yogurt and oatmeal.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 23, 2016)

Never knew they were such a health food..

https://authoritynutrition.com/11-proven-health-benefits-of-chia-seeds/


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 23, 2016)

You can mix them into just about anything. I add them to smoothies. You can make something almost like a low cal pudding by soaking a few spoons of chia seeds in a cup of milk for a few hours. Add sweetening and vanilla or almond extract. Strangely addictive texture and way nutritious


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2016)

I've had them before but I like either flaxseeds or hemp hearts better, usually use those in plain greek yogurt with raw honey and organic lemon or lime juice.  I sometimes buy this Kombucha with chia seeds, I really like it, the chia seeds seem to be floating in little gels, feels kooky on your tongue. :hair:


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 23, 2016)

Now the kombucha is an acquired taste. But I've been reading about hemp seeds too. Maybe chia and hemp combined or used interchangeably?


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Now the kombucha is an acquired taste. But I've been reading about hemp seeds too. Maybe chia and hemp combined or used interchangeably?



I actually use hemp seeds, ground flax seed and chia seeds in some of my food. Not all at the same time typically, but they're all good for you. A while back I used to be able to get a blend of flax and hemp seed at Costco, but they stopped carrying it. The hemp seeds are great in yogurt. I always mix in some flax with my oatmeal to give it an extra boost of nutrition. I recently started trying hemp protein powder. It's a bit more of an acquired taste, but super healthy from what I've seen on the label.  

*Organic Hemp Protein Powder Benefits: Much like soy and other beans or legumes, hempseed is an excellent source of protein because it contains all the 21 known amino acids. This includes the 9 essential amino acids that the body can't produce on its own and must take from dietary sources.*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2016)

I was on the Chia Wagon too, for awhile. Flax doesn't agree with me. I used up the chia seeds and then never bought anymore.

 I wonder if that's what a lot of us do; treat something as a craze, get bored with it and go on to the next.  I was recently reading again how beneficial chia is so I think I'll buy some more.

Little did we know.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 20, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]I have just discovered Golden Chia Pudding, and it is SO delicious, low-carb, high-fiber, and very filling. It makes a great breakfast, or evening snack. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Just one ounce of chia seeds has 12 carbs, and 11 grams of that is FIBER, so it is an awesome way to get fiber, while having almost NO carbs. 
 It also has 4 grams of protein , which is substantial for only a couple spoonfuls of seeds. 

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chia seeds are one of the healthiest foods that you can eat, and they could not be simpler to prepare. I am including a video that explains how to make the Golden Chia Pudding; but there are lots of other delicious ways to use chia as well. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Just look up chia pudding on youtube for a zillion more good ideas. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chia seeds swell up in liquids, and thicken into a pudding along with whatever other ingredients you add to the pudding. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]This recipe has turmeric, cinnamon, ginger, and cardamom (all are anti-inflammatory), and you can make it with regular milk or almond milk if you prefer. 
I made mine with a mixture of almond milk and regular milk, plus a scoop of vanilla protein powder. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]You can also add other flavorings, like cocoa, fruits, or flavor extracts. The chia seeds are very mild tasting, so your pudding tastes like whatever else you add into it. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I also use coconut oil every day because it is a great anti-inflammatory, and I did it to the pudding when it is warm and then blend it for a bit to mix in the coconut oil. 
‘This is a great way to start your day with something delicious that tastes like tapioca pudding, and gives you a lot of your daily requirement of fiber as well as vitamins and minerals. 





[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

